# (aivan) nappiin



## Gavril

What does the following phrase mean? :

_tasokoe ei mennyt aivan nappiin

_K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The phrase is very informal and means that the end result wasn't particularly good:
_I didn't do as well as I could have on the streaming_ _test_.

As no person is mentioned in the sentence, it could just as well refer to somebody else too: _He didn't do as well as he could..._


----------



## nasu

Gavril said:


> What does the following phrase mean? :
> 
> _tasokoe ei mennyt aivan nappiin
> 
> _K



_tasokoe_ = (any) standardized test

_Mennä nappiin_ = succeed perfectly (hit the button)

_ei mennyt aivan nappiin_ =


almost perfect (= A-)
(irony): not exactly perfect (= D); or
should have done better (= B or C); or
it is possible that I pass (= D-); or
wanna beer? (= F)
​


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

nasu said:


> _tasokoe_ = (any) standardized test


Clearly, you have no experience in dealing with these tests. _Tasokoe_ is a term used by educators about a test given to students to divide them into groups according to their learning ability and/or their previous knowledge of the subject they are about to study. I have personally been giving these tests to students for about 35 years.


----------

